# Hey, all tall girls: Trek Lush 29er full suspension



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Rode over to my local park for the Trek demo day. It is in the 70s and just a lovely day to try a new bike. They had an *18.5"* frame women's Lush 29er (full suspension) available so off I went for a quick spin. Very nice, capable feeling bike, just felt right, ya know? 
I'm 5'9" and don't see too many women-specific bike frames big enough for me, so this was a great experience. 
Only had 30 minutes to spin it out, but it was a great 30 minutes!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha, I must admit it is nice to see a thread about tall girls every once in awhile! I'm 5'8" so not much use in the "I'm short and need a bike threads."

My road bike is a WSD, Specialized Ruby in a 57 (XL) frame size. I still had to change the stem and handlebars to get a good fit, as I apparently have a really short torso. My newest mountain bike I went with an Epic, so that placed me on a medium, but I'm finding I have to change the saddle, stem, and handlebars because a men's bike just does not even come close to fitting me in those areas.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice. Any new purchases on your horizon?

I just bought my first full-suspension, a Yeti ASR-5. I wanted to go with a used bike to keep the price down, and I couldn't find anything appropriate for me. I changed the stem and seat, and it feels pretty good so far- (only a couple of short rides before winter hit).


----------

